# McIntosh County (Wishek/Lehr)



## benny168 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wondering if anyone can help me out with any information on the fishing in this area, such as Green lake, Dry lake, Clear lake, etc. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've fished Green and Dry a fair amount myself but not as much in recent years. Good lakes, always had good luck.

Check out the NDGF for stocking reports on species:

http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/reports/FishSt ... waters.pdf


----------



## benny168 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone would like to share what kind of tactics work on these lakes? Slip rigs, pulling cranks, verticle jigging, blades, etc?


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that any of those tactics would work, given the right time and place.


----------

